# Suggestion



## Pieman (2 May 2012)

Perhaps the mods here could ask someone who works at VAC to monitor this portion of the site? Even in an Unofficial capacity. I am thinking that more precise information would be given and would allow people to get help more directly. Or is that already happening?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 May 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Perhaps the mods here could ask someone who works at VAC to monitor this portion of the site? Even in an Unofficial capacity. I am thinking that more precise information would be given and would allow people to get help more directly. Or is that already happening?



You can't get hold of them, or get them to answer you, when you contact them personally. What makes you think they'll have the decency to monitor a site and answer anonymous questions from anonymous posters.

Besides, they're like an insurance company. They wouldn't give you an honest answer to any specific questions anyway. All the general info they'd tell you is already available on the net.


----------



## Pieman (2 May 2012)

> You can't get hold of them, or get them to answer you, when you contact them personally. What makes you think they'll have the decency to monitor a site and answer anonymous questions from anonymous posters.
> 
> Besides, they're like an insurance company. They wouldn't give you an honest answer to any specific questions anyway. All the general info they'd tell you is already available on the net.



You are possibly right. I am perhaps naively hoping that someone from VAC would take an interest and put some time in the forums here. 

There is a large number of veterans being hired through their programs, and thus far, my experience with VAC has been quite positive....so far. I read many of the difficulties on here and was thinking it might help things.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> You are possibly right. I am perhaps naively hoping that someone from VAC would take an interest and put some time in the forums here.
> 
> There is a large number of veterans being hired through their programs, and thus far, my experience with VAC has been quite positive....so far. I read many of the difficulties on here and was thinking it might help things.


As good as some of the individuals may be, a few folks here and there throughout an organization won't be able to change, or swim against, the corporate ethos, which recceguy, based on what many clients see/experience, summed up sadly but correctly.


----------



## Pieman (3 May 2012)

Okay, guess it won't work. Really is too bad though.


----------

